
Trump's travel ban hurts America's greatest export: higher education (STEM) - smalera
https://qz.com/930634/trumps-travel-ban-would-harm-americas-greatest-export-higher-education/
======
netman21
Not to disagree with the basic argument of the article, the defense and
aerospace industry exports $95/year, 3X the education valuation cited.

~~~
lostlogin
You're missing the point - what's taught isn't just of monetary value.
Schooling lots of foreigners in The American Way surely has a non zero value.

~~~
linksnapzz
Of course, sometimes that nonzero value is negative.

I am thinking specifically about the case of Sayyid Qtub; though I am sure his
is not unique.

~~~
lostlogin
I hadn't thought of that aspect. I'm pretty confident this is a bit of an
outlier, but magnitude has to be a factor.

